# Fi BL or Psi Level-1 Subs



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Im trying to decide which ones would be a better choice. Fi is a reputable company for sure. But, I really like the Psi Sound (FixMySpeaker.com) custom built subs. They are both within the power and price range I'm looking at. But, I just can't decide which one to use.... 

Going to be using 1 12" ported in roughly 3.5cu-ft tuned to 34-36Hz. 

Any opinions? Car is an Integra hatchback.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Nobody huh?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

PSI hasn't had their own line for long have they? I'm figuring it might be a tad early to get many comments or comparisons outside of his site. Have you posed the question there?


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya, and as usual I got the "Psi for sure" comments. Ive heard nothing but good things about Dave at Psi, but he hasn't been building his own line for very long. Fi has been around and literally are some of the best there is. I just want to smart with my hard earned money the first time around.


----------



## YouSirName (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems win-win to me either way you go. Your choice seems to depends more on your install than anything else. The good thing with the PSI is that you can have them custom-made to your design specs (for the most part). The BL is pretty much is what it is being that you already know the T/S specs beforehand, dont know much about the T/S of the PSI since they seem to be all custom so I would assume that each one would have different T/S parameters. Your best bet is probably talk to Dave at PSI and see what he can do for your particular design see if its better than what the BL for your situation. Again all in all they both seem like very good choices.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

GSlider said:


> Ya, and as usual I got the "Psi for sure" comments. Ive heard nothing but good things about Dave at Psi, but he hasn't been building his own line for very long. Fi has been around and literally are some of the best there is. I just want to smart with my hard earned money the first time around.


Dave definitely has the chops to build a great speaker; and like YouSirName said, it's a win-win. You can cut the smoochery with specific questions based on your needs when dealing with his website. I'm sure the praise is warranted; but I can also understand your stance on making an informed decision.

All things being equal, you might want to look hard at possible resale, recone costs, the ability to upgrade/change based on reusing the motor down the road, etc. Preparing for a worst case scenario that either might not suit your fancy, I'd keep resale high on your list.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

danssoslow said:


> Dave definitely has the chops to build a great speaker; and like YouSirName said, it's a win-win. You can cut the smoochery with specific questions based on your needs when dealing with his website. I'm sure the praise is warranted; but I can also understand your stance on making an informed decision.
> 
> All things being equal, you might want to look hard at possible resale, recone costs, the ability to upgrade/change based on reusing the motor down the road, etc. Preparing for a worst case scenario that either might not suit your fancy, I'd keep resale high on your list.



Um, ok.  I'm not worried about reselling it. Once I purchase something I usually hand onto it for sometime. And, it usually ends up going to my brother when I'm done with it. 

I'm going to run the Psi sub and see if it performs to my expectations. I've been chatting with Dave, and he's assured me I won't be disapointed.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would buy from Dave personally.

He will build the sub to suit your specific needs.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

No experience with either of the two, but I really don't see how you could go wrong with either. The whole "fi's been around longer" thing doesn't really apply - you can see first hand the quality of PSI builds since there are lots of build logs; His attention to detail is top notch. And realistically, should anything go wrong, he uses a universal 6-hole basket with many interchangeable/common parts - anyone who knows how to do a recone or any other company can recone it for you, no problem.


----------



## BassHeadJunkie (10 mo ago)

Did you go with psi or fi?
How was the out come?
I ordered 2 psi platform 4's and can't wait to get them


----------

